# Didja ever



## Alix (Feb 11, 2005)

Have one of those days when nothing goes right? 

So far I have broken my favourite necklace, a great mug, smacked my wounded thumb in a drawer and been kicked off the stinking computer umpteen billion times today. PHOOEY!

The only thing keeping me happy is that I am going out for sushi tonight. WOOHOO!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've had days like that! What are you waiting for? Go eat sushi 'til you puke!   Happy Birthday, in advance!


----------



## Alix (Feb 11, 2005)

Going! Thanks DC!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 11, 2005)

group hug for alix, have a good time tonight.  I have had those stupid days where nothing goes right, fortunately not very often and not lately.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Some Beatles for ya

You say it's your birthday
It's my birthday too, yeah
They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you


----------



## wasabi (Feb 11, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Some Beatles for ya
> 
> You say it's your birthday
> It's my birthday too, yeah
> ...









*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just telling Damp that my watch broke..... I sat on my glasses and bent them..... my car wouldnt start..... when it did I heard a crunching noise from the front wheels and found out I need a new starter.... and 2 new tie rods which is about $600 for everything. I got a ticket for not having a city sticker...... AND just now I started to feel crappy.... I ate this Homstyle Dumplings and Chicken stuff..... and looked at the salt content PER serving...... turns out I just ate 4680 mg of SALT!!!!!!  :x


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey.... Alix you going out for sushi.... or Deadly Sushi??  :P 
IM JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday in advance and may your sushi be good and free.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I was just telling Damp that my watch broke..... I sat on my glasses and bent them..... my car wouldnt start..... when it did I heard a crunching noise from the front wheels and found out I need a new starter.... and 2 new tie rods which is about $600 for everything. I got a ticket for not having a city sticker...... AND just now I started to feel crappy.... I ate this Homstyle Dumplings and Chicken stuff..... and looked at the salt content PER serving...... turns out I just ate 4680 mg of SALT!!!!!!  :x



Well... after a day like that you're almost sure to
have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 12, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> . I ate this Homstyle Dumplings and Chicken stuff..... and looked at the salt content PER serving...... turns out I just ate 4680 mg of SALT!!!!!!  :x



now you know why I do not buy prepared canned, frozen or boxed foods.


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Sushi, I thought of you while I was stuffing my face. Mmmmmmmmmmm! Sorry to hear you had one of those days too. Hope today is better for you. I know today is better for me so far.

I think we should keep this thread up for those weird thoughts that enter your head from time to time. You know...Didja ever...

Wonder if when cows laugh if milk comes out their noses?


----------

